# Where is your poodle from, and how old is he/she?



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I thought this would be fun to do 

Vegas is 2 years old and he is from Desert Reef Standard Poodles in southern Utah, he is out of Kia and Quintin.

Vienna is 3.5 years old and she a rescue, bred from a BYB, and related to probably 40% of the standards in northern utah (popular stud.)


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Nickel (silver) is turning 2 in the coming February. He's from Aery Poodles in Tennessee, out of Ch. Aery's Arrogance (blue) and Ch. Aery's My Immortal (blue).


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

My poodles all originate from the Bellefleet/ Sanvar line. Misstarry and Marlisse are from my own breeding Beaucaniche.

They have Apiele (long time breeder in Delaware) as a sire. My new litter has long time breeder Pannovia (Jane Arndt) in their pedigree.

I am keeping a brown male who will be Beaucaniche Tutti Fan Cosi...
Translated to thats the way everybody does it. We will call him Cosi.

and a black girl Beaucaniche Mon Petite Chou (my little cabbage) who we will call

Isabelle.

I am arranging for a wonderful lady,Cathy Siverns to show them for me at the Canadian Kennel Club Level...and I am registering them with the UKC so that I can show them too.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Eve is 8yrs old xmas day AKC Canine Good Citizen from Deblane poodles in Tyler, TX out of Deblane's Black Magic II and Deblane's Hey Loretta

Fergie AKC UKC CH.. almost AKC GCH Forget Me Not De'butant will be 4 in March from Forget Me Not Poodles in AK out of AKC /CKC Ch. Haverhill Forget Me Not Inge'nue and CH Tanzen Valcopy Snob Appeal

Daughter is Ch Forget Me Not Twilight Star, and Son is AM/Can CH Forget Me Not Black Star Diamond.. Group winner/placer from the classes


----------



## pap2labc (Jun 25, 2010)

Our blue toy poodle (and the first poodle I've ever owned), Oliver, is maybe 10 years old and was pulled from Ringgold County Animal Control in Georgia. Poodle rescue was full so I was going to foster him. Right. He's been here 1.5 years and can never leave. 

Our new brown toy poodle boy (who just turned 1 yesterday), is a Laurelbury poodle. He's a hoot and should be a blast in agility.

Laura


----------



## Maura9900 (Mar 31, 2011)

I adopted 10 week old Cocoa from Flawdogs Rescue outside St. Louis, MO. 

I had been searching online for a standard poodle to rescue, with not much luck. Finally I spotted the "GIANT" SPOO pups (3 males) on Petfinder, and immediately emailed Flawdogs. They were all spoken for within an hour of the posting, and I missed the opportunity. In a few more days, I received an email that one of the families didn't work out, so there was still one pup available. I jumped right on it!

I wish I knew more about Cocoa's background. The only thing I know is that his mom was hit by a car, and the owner was so distraught that she couldn't bare to see the puppies and she gave them up  NOT what I would have done, but I am so grateful to have my wonderful Cocoa Pup!!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Henry is from Vic-Tori Poodles. He is out of Ch. Bar-None Vic-Tori's Mine and Ch. Peckerwood's Jewl of Vic-Tori. He will be 4 in March.

Millie (Peckerwood's Thoroughly Modern Millie) is essentially a Peckerwood poodle. She is from a lady who bred her first litter and was mentored by Tom from Peckerwood. Millie is out of Ch. Peckerwood's the Gladiator and Lillian's Spring Morning. She will be 2 in February.

Tiger (Ch. Safari's Specter( is from Safari poodles. He is out of AM GCH S DK CH Jouet Second 2 None and Ch. Safari's' Celeste. He is one year old.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

Temperance is out of some chick who had 2 standard poodles with full registration. she doesn't come with a fancy kennel by her name, but she's the best of the best and the heart of my heart.

Seelie is better bred and is a Tintlet boy (gg and josh 2011 litter with the letters in front of their name and all that), but even more important, he is a joy and delight for the entire family. he makes us laugh every day  what a great little boy.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Carley is out of the Lyndale Park line. The father was Ch Lyndale Park lt in First Top Poducer owned by Carolyn Farmswork. She was born at Mt. Hope Standard Poodles in GA. Karen has wonderful dogs and 6 new babies right now...


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Suri - Tintlet Standard Poodles out of Levi and Charme. 

Olie - BYB He turned 2 in July.

Kai - Ormar Standard Poodles out of Emmy and Cole. He is 6 months.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Leroy is a year old rescue from Poodle Rescue of Houston by breeder surrender. I got him at 12 weeks. I do not know what breeder he's from, but he sure is top dog in my book!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

Olie said:


> Suri - Tintlet Standard Poodles out of Levi and Charme.
> 
> Olie - BYB He turned 2 in July.
> 
> Kai - Ormar Standard Poodles out of Emmy and Cole. He is 6 months.


suri's daddy is seelie's granddaddy  
my daughter loves levi. (and seelie is her best friend. she adores him)


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Stella is AM AKC CH Judges Tropical Impression http://www.judgestandardpoodles.com/champions/ and is 9 yrs old. She is the mother of several AKC Champions and she is out of Safari's Mindight Sunburst and AM ACK CH Avalon's Atlantis (Tyler). Player is a 2 year old grandson to Stella and is out of AM AKC and UKC CH Judges Rhapspdy Elite (Luca) and http://avalonpoodles.tripod.com/id13.html This is Players mom...Liberty or CH Avalon's 50 Stars of LIberty.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunny (aka Tyramara's Acapulco Gold) is from Tyramara's Poodles in Saskatcheway, and was a rehome in September of this year at 3 1/2 years and he definitely is the celeb on the block in Evanston!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

liljaker said:


> Sunny (aka Tyramara's Acapulco Gold) is from Tyramara's Poodles in Saskatcheway, and was a rehome in September of this year at 3 1/2 years and he definitely is the celeb on the block in Evanston!


um, Saskatchewan, Canada, sorry.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Billy, Grace and Chantel are out of the Sirius line bred by Alexandria Terry from Rhode Island who has since moved further South. Billy and Grace are three years old and Chantel is two and a half.

Alfie is out of Pawzazz's Kennel in Manotick, Ontario, out of AM/CAN CH Parrishill Just Call Me Jeremy and Whisperwind's Sweetest Thing. Alfie is two years old.

Angle and Song are out of our own breeding between Grace and Sherryn Malm of So Sherr's white champion, By Request, I'm Snow'd In, Thank God! from Webster, NY. Angel and Song are nine months old.

_


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

Fallon is from Calisun Kennels in SC. She is by Ch. Kaylen's I Believe I Can Fly and out of Ch. Britmarc Dream A Little Dream. She will be 4 in a couple of months.


----------



## TTUSpoo (Oct 29, 2011)

CH Ardent King of Obsidian (King) is a 1.5 years old and from Ardent Poodles in Oregon.

Griffin is nearly 5 months old and is from Mithril Standard in Texas.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Riley (Rebelstar Summer Sweet Boy CGC, TDX) is from Rebelstar (Annette Shepard) of AL. He was out of Kelly (Summershades Kelly) and Major (Marquis Anutta Sweet Sucess). Riley was almost exactly 9 1/2 years old when he died from cancer this November.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Jazz is one year and one month old. I got him from Firebrook poodles in NJ. His father is a champion sire "Moe" from Alaska. 
Zoey is 10 weeks old. I got her from Dimarnique poodles in Townsend, Delaware. Her father is a champion sire "Gianni" from Dimarnique.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Great thread, Kat!

*Alexander the Great* - Breeder (retired) in NY, Casa la Strega (Rochambeau in pedigree) 9/22/01
*Pippin *- Breeder (retired) in NY, Casa la Strega, 10/30/02
*Brandy *- found on Petfinder, Rescue vet in PA (passed away)
*Lord Byron* - found on Petfinder, high kill shelter in Ohio (passed away)
*Merlin *- Cabryn Poodles, out of CH Cabryn Hi Ho Silver (aka: "Tonto") and Silver Suede, 8/06/05


----------



## SarainPA (Nov 18, 2011)

Truelovepoodles~

The old Apiele line! Pat Sendin....wow does that ever bring back old times  I remember Top Hat and some of the other old dogs.

Small world!


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

Lily is 8 months and from a BYB with an apparently tick-invested home.  Blessedly she's quite healthy if not very accident-prone. 

My "brother" Mr. Fox is from Clarion. He's almost 14 and unfortunately recently diagnosed with congestive heart failure.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Riley (Rebelstar Summer Sweet Boy CGC, TDX) is from Rebelstar (Annette Shepard) of AL. He was out of Kelly (Summershades Kelly) and Major (Marquis Anutta Sweet Sucess). Riley was almost exactly 9 1/2 years old when he died from cancer this November.


Am I mistaken, or did Riley have Addisons as well?


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

You are right, Riley did have Addisons disease as well. The cancer came out of nowhere very fast.


----------



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

Jasper will be 2 in March. He is from Wintergarden poodles in Kamloops, BC. His sire is from Nighsecho on the Sunshine Coast in BC.


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

Darby will be 1 on Tuesday, and she is a Petfinder prize.  She came from a rescue in Georgia. I know nothing if her breeder only that she gave her and her littermates up.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Eclipse said:


> Fallon is from Calisun Kennels in SC. She is by Ch. Kaylen's I Believe I Can Fly and out of Ch. Britmarc Dream A Little Dream. She will be 4 in a couple of months.


She has gorgeous ears!! Congrats on all the alphabet soup behind her name!! Impressive


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

all that jazz said:


> Jazz is one year and one month old. I got him from Firebrook poodles in NJ. His father is a champion sire "Moe" from Alaska.
> Zoey is 10 weeks old. I got her from Dimarnique poodles in Townsend, Delaware. Her father is a champion sire "Gianni" from Dimarnique.


Trippy!! All That Jazz.... Moe.. AKC/CKC Ch Haverhill Mocha Motion is my Fergie's uncle, and I have personally met Moe, even given him a haircut! I saw him before he went down to the lower 48 to start his stud career. What a small world! Oh and a bit of trivia for you.. Moe's litter sister's name is Jazz lol! He sure does produce some beautiful, thick, harsh, dark chocolaty brown coats!! How big is Jazz?


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

Ms. Stella,
Thank you - I see your dogs have some nice titles too! And I don't envy you at all having to keep white spoos white with the amount of coat you keep them in!! Nice grooming jobs on them!
Thank you for the compliment on Fallon's ears and titles, aka "alphabet soup, LOL" If I can figure out how to insert a pic or video link in a post, I will do so. My husband always says I should cut her ears shorter and I always say "no way, they are the crowning glory of the poodle haha!" I used to groom professionally and now just do Fallon so I can fuss with her if I want!
I worked closely with her breeder (Beverly Crosby at Calisun - she's really great) as far as which puppy I would get. Bev knew I wanted a high drive dog as I intended to seriously compete in performance. She did litter evaluations for structure and did temperament testing as well and so far Fallon has done everything and more that I've asked of her. We regularly compete in obedience, rally and agility in multiple venues, i.e AKC, APDT, CDSP, CPE, UKC, etc. She also has her herding instinct certificate and at some point in the future I would like to take herding lessons (Raspberry Ridge Sheep Farm and Carolyn Wilkie in PA - highly recommend her for positive reinforcement herding training) and we lure course with the local coursing club. We hope to get our coursing ability title this coming year. But, best of all, Fallon is just my lovely sweet girl and a most wonderful pet!
Eclipse


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Lexi is from Avalon Standard Pooldes. Her sire is Ch. Dalcrista Chorus Line and her dam is Ch. Alalon's Ablaze. She will be one year old on February 1st.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Noriko's Beaucoup de Bisous ("Beau") is from Noriko Poodles. His sire is AM/CA: CH Divine Deagra Marko Polo and his dam is Kallista's Jewel at Splendid. He's an oversized mini at ~16.5" (a great size!) and is a few months shy of 2-1/2.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My 11 mo. old standard Bonnie (aka UKC Gr Ch Tiara Marmalade Skies) is a Tiara poodle from La Jolla, CA out of #1 2010 UKC poodle Tiara Zachary (22 inches) and top 10 UKC girl Alatiara Because (she is the Eastern European line - a little different conformation- muscular/athletic). I thought hard about taking a chance with something a little different, a Tiara standard poodle. I sure am glad I did. I LOVE this dog.

My sister in law was jealous of my girl. She now has a Tiara poodle, too. Chili is a Moyen poodle (aka Tiara Oh Chili) out of #1 UKC poodle '06 and '09 Gr Ch Tiara Frappucina (18 inches) and a Russian Moyen sire UKC GrCh Kozyrnoy Valet iz Doma Tajur (16 inches). At 6 months old he is about 15 inches- looks like he will be around 16/17 inches (great size). Chili is adorable! He almost makes me want a small poodle.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Both Romeo and Brandy came from rescue/privet adoption situation. I have no idea about their pedigrees, except that they are most definitely backyard bred, no health testing, no titles and so far no problems.  Romeo is going to be 7.5 next month, Brandy turned 6 last month. They are wonderful, happy and healthy (so far knocking on wood). I am hoping if there were some genetic issues by 7.5 and 6 something would have surfaced by now.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

PoodleLover- your poodles are beautiful! I went crazy looking for health tested poodles and yadda, yadda because my last standard had so many health issues. She was practically a walking textbook of poodle issues! I am SO happy your buddies are healthy. My AKC registered girl's kennel only shows UKC.  It isn't quite the same as AKC champion lines, but I am proud of them none the less.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Outwest - Rome and Brandy thank you for the nice compliment. I adore them and they bring us so much joy. When I got them, I was really only looking to rescue and they fit the bill. For my next spoos (some far away day in the future) I would love a well bred, health tested to the hilt, champion parents, gorgeous spoo. But unfortunately lately I've met several spoos locally, from very well know and well reputed breeder with so many health issues that I just don't know anymore. Things like Addisons, SA, seizures and bloat and that's all in young dogs 2 to 4 years of age. I am sorry, but I am just not sure I am liking those odds. When I took a chance with rescues, you accept the risk because you a doing a good deed, but to shell out $1,500 to $2,500 on a pup and then to have all those issues......  I might just rescue again after all.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Indie is from the animal shelter, she was an overgrown mop wandering the streets when they found her...she is such a wonderful, loving dog that we wanted to duplicate her so we bought Lady from a backyard breeder (this was pre PoodleForum.com, so we didn't know what we were doing). They are both funny, loving, precious babies but the only initials behind their names are: S.P.O.I.L.E.D.!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Poodle Lover said:


> But unfortunately lately I've met several spoos locally, from very well know and well reputed breeder with so many health issues that I just don't know anymore.


Exactly. My last spoo was from AKC show lines that were highly inbred. I got her over a decade ago and at that time there wasn't this big push for health testing or for low inbreeding. I do think there are lots of healthy AKC show line poodles now. It's terrific that there are.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Triple Ell Leif, CGC is out of Carolina Poodle Rescue & an awesome Spoo anywhere from 3years old to 61/2 years old
Triple Ell Mona Louisa Star Puppy- my clients Oooops! litter, no heath testing but I got her free. 1 year old Dec. 22, 2011
So, neither of my dogs have any health testing from parents. I have done PRA/PRcde on Louisa & she is Clear, & had her LP when 9 months old & passed but have to do it at 1 year or older to register the results. Both are awesome dogs & great for what I want to do which is Grooming competitions & rally, obedience & agility.
I think I will always get the rescues/rehomed dogs.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Bella (10 months) is from Windair Toy Poodles out of Ch. Windair's Cash'n In


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

My Elphie is out of a womans 2 pets in indiana...she did no health testing or research on her dogs just let them go at it, Elphies sire was a silver and white parti...her dam a faded red . I love my girl but if i knew what i know now then i wouldn't have drove all the way out there to buy her :/

Heaven is from Leke poodles in Illinois her dam is a nice cream, and her sire is a beautiful boy our of Littlann lines and is currently showing. He has 9 points towards his CH. and will finish soon ^_^


----------



## supysmom (Oct 10, 2011)

I put a deposit down with Avalon. I am hoping for a white female this spring. I am so giddy with anticipation. Mary has a white female now ( or did when we visited a few weeks ago) but I need time to save the cash, and my husband wants to wait til spring. I'm so excited


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

*How exciting..*



supysmom said:


> I put a deposit down with Avalon. I am hoping for a white female this spring. I am so giddy with anticipation. Mary has a white female now ( or did when we visited a few weeks ago) but I need time to save the cash, and my husband wants to wait til spring. I'm so excited


Mary has beautiful dogs! My Stella's sire is Tyler...and Players Mom is from Avalon too. You will love having one of her dogs. I have talked to her on the phone a few times about a health problem I had with Stella..and although I didnt get any dogs from her....she took lots of time to talk to me and email me with suggestions. 
Best of luck with your new baby!!


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Newt was found running the freeway and was never claimed.

Her chip tracked her back to a breeder in Oklahoma (though I don't know her name), where she looked up the records and was able to give an age. She had the buyer's name, but no contact info.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

supysmom said:


> I put a deposit down with Avalon. I am hoping for a white female this spring. I am so giddy with anticipation. Mary has a white female now ( or did when we visited a few weeks ago) but I need time to save the cash, and my husband wants to wait til spring. I'm so excited


We got Lexi from Avalon. She is such a wonderful dog and we had a great experience with Mary. Like Ms Stella said Mary is very willing to talk to you over any concerns. I did see that she had puppies right now. Dh told me to step away from the computer. . You will not be disappointed with a puppy from her.


----------



## John Rambo (Feb 27, 2011)

John Rambo is from Avatar; his mother and father are grand champions.


----------



## happybooker1 (Dec 6, 2011)

Dallasminis said:


> They are both funny, loving, precious babies but the only initials behind their names are: S.P.O.I.L.E.D.!


I love this!! Remi is 11 weeks old and came from a hobby breeder near me. She does some health testing, offered a 6 month guarantee, and will ALWAYS take a dog back if you can't keep it for whatever reason. She is also big into poodle rescue and has several adult dogs available.


----------



## mythrider (Oct 20, 2017)

I am getting my poodle from Dimarnique's Poodles in Deleware. I saw someone else in this thread got their poodle from there! I will pick him up in two weeks - already put a deposit down. He's a retired show stud that was just neutered. He is 8 years old. I can't wait to meet him!


----------



## mythrider (Oct 20, 2017)

all that jazz said:


> Jazz is one year and one month old. I got him from Firebrook poodles in NJ. His father is a champion sire "Moe" from Alaska.
> Zoey is 10 weeks old. I got her from Dimarnique poodles in Townsend, Delaware. Her father is a champion sire "Gianni" from Dimarnique.



I saw you got your poodle from Dimarnique's. I know a friend that has one of her poodles, but how do you like her? I am getting a poodle from her soon!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I also get the older poodles, my girl Sage is retired and had 2 litter she was 5 they are wonderful dogs and no puppy action to put up with LOL


----------

